# Haiku number two



## jniec

Here's another haiku for your evaluation

from her window seat 
the cat silently attends 
the song the skylark sings​
My first attempt at translating into French:

de son siège de fenêtre 
le chat assiste silencieusement 
à la chanson que l'alouette chante​
Any assistance on correct translation is much appreciated.


----------



## Cath.S.

> de son siège de fenêtre
> le chat assiste silencieusement
> à la chanson que l'alouette chante


je te suggère 
*de son siège à la fenêtre*
*le chat assiste en silence*
*au chant de l'alouette*
mais ça fait un total de 19 syllabes, et encore, si on est sympa.


----------



## LV4-26

jniec said:
			
		

> Here's another haiku for your evaluation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from her window seat
> 
> 
> the cat silently attends
> the song the skylark sings
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at translating into French:
> 
> 
> de son siège de fenêtre
> le chat assiste silencieusement
> à la chanson que l'alouette chante
> ​


OK, I'll have a bash :

_De son siège près de la fenêtre_
_Le chat écoute en silence_
_La chanson de l'alouette_

I know that the poet could have used "listen to" if he/she had wanted to, but "assiste à la chanson" sounds a bit strange to me

EDIT : sorry, I hadn't seen egueule had answered before me.


----------



## jniec

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> OK, I'll have a bash :
> 
> _De son siège près de la fenêtre_
> _Le chat écoute en silence_
> _La chanson de l'alouette_
> 
> I know that the poet could have used "listen to" if he/she had wanted to, but "assiste à la chanson" sounds a bit strange to me



the poet (me) chose the word attend in English, because it is closer to the meaning of the action of the cat than listen.  
I considered "écoute" before posting, but I still was hoping for something closer to attend.  "assiste" is odd for me too.

Thanks for your bash!


----------



## jniec

egueule said:
			
		

> je te suggère
> *de son siège à la fenêtre*
> *le chat assiste en silence*
> *au chant de l'alouette*
> mais ça fait un total de 19 syllabes, et encore, si on est sympa.



Un autre rédacteur n'était pas d'accord avec le mot "assiste." 

Votre avis?


----------



## LV4-26

Egueule's "chant" sounds less strange than my "chanson". Maybe because "chant" could refer to an opera which is something you can "assister à"


----------



## Cath.S.

Deux suggestions pour traduire_ attends to _: 
le chat suit en silence
le chat guette en silence


----------



## LV4-26

If you say "assis à la fenêtre" you don't have the extra syllable.


----------



## LV4-26

avec "assis à la fenêtre" on aurait que 18 syllabes. Mais...

EDIT : sorry, wrong move. I posted twice the same message.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> If you say "assis à la fenêtre" you don't have the extra syllable.


Tu peux donner ta version en entier, j'ai du mal à te suivre ?


----------



## LV4-26

_Assis à la fenêtre,_

_Le chat suit en silence_
_Le chant de l'alouette_.

_Ma_ version ? Euh, si on veut, ma version des deux premières syllabes, en fait.


----------



## LV4-26

Euh...finalement je me demande si "assiste" n'est pas mieux. Avec "suit", je trouve qu'il y a un problème de rythme dans les deux derniers vers.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Euh...finalement je me demande si "assiste" n'est pas mieux. Avec "suit", je trouve qu'il y a un problème de rythme dans les deux derniers vers.


ouais, mais, assis, assiste ?  (amha  )


----------



## LV4-26

Ben oui...Oulala ! je venais juste de m'en rendre compte. Honte à moi!!
Il est temps que j'aille me coucher. Bonne nuit.


----------



## Cath.S.

Tu n'aimes pas "guette", parce que c'est trop visuel ?


----------



## DDT

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> avec "assis à la fenêtre" on aurait que 18 syllabes. Mais...
> 
> EDIT : sorry, wrong move. I posted twice the same message.



Let me please remind you that you can both edit or delete a wrong post 

DDT


----------



## jniec

egueule said:
			
		

> Tu n'aimes pas "guette", parce que c'est trop visuel ?



I liked your suggestion of "suit" better, it is more active and visceral.


----------



## Cath.S.

jniec said:
			
		

> I liked your suggestion of "suit" better, it is more active and visceral.


D'accord, j'aime bien aussi (fatalement, sinon, je ne l'aurais pas suggéré  ) mais c'est vrai ce que dit LV4: sur le plan rythmique, c'est pas trop terrible.


----------



## jniec

Thank you
Merci


----------



## LV4-26

DDT said:
			
		

> Let me please remind you that you can both edit or delete a wrong post
> 
> DDT


I'll remember it, thanks DDT.
It's always been clear to me that you can edit a message, but I've never been able to actually _delete_ one. I'm going to have a better look at this matter.

EDIT  : Got it!


----------



## le chat noir

Tapie sur le bord,
La chatte assiste au concert
de cette alouette

​ I can't find a way to keep the window in the picture to stick to the 5-7-5 pattern


----------



## Cath.S.

le chat noir said:
			
		

> Tapie sur le bord,
> 
> 
> La chatte assiste au concert
> de cette alouette
> 
> 
> ​I can't find a way to keep the window in the picture to stick to the 5-7-5 pattern


fenêtre = 2 ou 3 syllabes ?


----------



## le chat noir

J'ai bien peur que ce soit trois .


----------



## Cath.S.

le chat noir said:
			
		

> J'ai bien peur que ce soit trois .


Bon, à moi ça ne me fait pas peur, au contraire :

*A la fenêtre*
*le chat suit, silencieux,*
*le chant de l'alouette*

... sauf si quelqu'un vient me dire qu'alouette, c'est forcément trois !


----------



## Agnès E.

Breu heum...
 a-lou-èt


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Breu heum...
> a-lou-èt


Je le savais !  
*Traîtresse! Infâme ! Misérable !*
*Je te plumerai la têt'!*


----------



## Agnès E.

Bon ben, puisque c'est comme ça, je donne ma solution :

à la fenêtre
le chat suit en silence
le chant de l'alouette

ça marche, ça ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bon ben, puisque c'est comme ça, je donne ma solution :
> 
> à la fenêtre
> le chat suit en silence
> le chant de l'alouette
> 
> ça marche, ça ?


Oui ça marche... tu as bien 17 syllabes  mais elles ne sont pas réparties en 5-7-5 mais en 5 - 6 - 6, ce qui évidemment correspond mieux à nos goûts poétiques autochtones, sans doute, mais qui ne suit pas strictement la "règle du jeu".


----------



## Agnès E.

Oh, pardon ! Et si je dis :
à la fenêtre
le chat en silence écoute
chanter l'alouette

ça marche ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Oh, pardon ! Et si je dis :
> à la fenêtre
> le chat en silence écoute
> chanter l'alouette
> 
> ça marche ?


C'est, à mon humble avis, parfait.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Oui ça marche... tu as bien 17 syllabes mais elles ne sont pas réparties en 5-7-5 mais en 5 - 6 - 6, ce qui évidemment correspond mieux à nos goûts poétiques autochtones, sans doute, mais qui ne suit pas strictement la "règle du jeu".


 
Could you tell me how you count syllables in French please. I must be doing it wrong because I make -

à la fenêtre
le chat suit en silence
le chant de l'alouette

as

a - la - fne - tre
le - chat - suit - en - si - len - ce
le - chant - de - la - lwet

et 4 - 7 - 5.

Thanks. I don't think I was ever taught how to count syllables in French, but I'm guessing you count an e muet at the end of a syllable if it's followed by a consonant and not if it's followed by a vowel.

Thanks!


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Could you tell me how you count syllables in French please. I must be doing it wrong because I make -
> 
> 
> 
> à la fenêtre
> 
> le chat suit en silence
> 
> le chant de l'alouette
> 
> 
> 
> as
> 
> 
> 
> a - la - fne - tre
> 
> le - chat - suit - en - si - len - ce
> 
> le - chant - de - la - lwet
> 
> 
> 
> et 4 - 7 - 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I don't think I was ever taught how to count syllables in French, but I'm guessing you count an e muet at the end of a syllable if it's followed by a consonant and not if it's followed by a vowel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
à - la- fe -nê- tre

le - chat - suit - en - si - lens

le - chant - de - la - lou- ette'



Dans ma dernière version, j'avais aussi 

le - chant - de - la - lwet,
parce que selon moi on peut prononcer alouette des deux manières, mais tu as bien vu comment je me suis fait recevoir !


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> à - la- fe -nê- tre
> 
> le - chat - suit - en - si - lens
> 
> le - chant - de - la - lou- ette'
> 
> 
> 
> Dans ma dernière version, j'avais aussi
> 
> le - chant - de - la - lwet,
> parce que selon moi on peut prononcer alouette des deux manières, mais tu as bien vu comment je me suis fait recevoir !


 
Ok - tu dis que s'il y a un e muet à l'intérieur d'un mot comme dans f*e*nêtre ça compte comme syllabe. Vrai?

Ok, je peux comprendre ça mais pourquoi "alouette" serait-ce 3 syllabes? Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas 2 comme j'ai écris plus tôt (et toi aussi d'ailleurs). Qu'est'ce que l'argument en faveur de 3? Il y a des gens qui diraient a lou ette? Je n'ai jamais entendu ça si oui.

Aussi, tu peux confirmer ce que j'ai dit à propos des e muets à la fin s'il te plaît. Si une consonne suit ça compte, sinon pas. Vrai?

Mercy buckets.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonsoir Timpeac 
Mes enfants ont appris à l'école (il n'y a pas si longtemps) que ette était une syllabe, et on leur faisait décomposer le mot ainsi :
a - lou - ette
d'où ma réaction (très, très vive, tu as vu !) contre la proposition d'egueule .

Egueule, merci pour le compliment qui me va droit au coeur .


----------



## timpeac

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonsoir Timpeac
> Mes enfants ont appris à l'école (il n'y a pas si longtemps) que ette était une syllabe, et on leur faisait décomposer le mot ainsi :
> a - lou - ette
> d'où ma réaction (très, très vive, tu as vu !) contre la proposition d'egueule .
> 
> Egueule, merci pour le compliment qui me va droit au coeur .


 
Bonsoir Agnes!

Ce n'est pas le "ette" que je dis que ce n'est pas une syllabe mais plutôt le "ou" qui le précède. Il me semble que ou plus ette ferait wet.

Attention aux pédagogues, ils ne savent pas forcément tout


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ok - tu dis que s'il y a un e muet à l'intérieur d'un mot comme dans f*e*nêtre ça compte comme syllabe. Vrai?
> *Le premier e de fenêtre est vraiment prononcé, Tim. La prononciation f'nêtre existe, mais elle est très relâchée. On peut l'employer dans la vie quotidienne, mais pas en poésie.*
> *Moi, ce qui me pose problème, c'est le dernier e de fenêtre, qui, comme tu le dis plus bas, ne devrait pas compter ici car il est suivi d'une pause.*
> *La - fe - nê - treu -fer -mée, mais*
> *à - la - fe - netr'.*
> 
> Ok, je peux comprendre ça mais pourquoi "alouette" serait-ce 3 syllabes? Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas 2 comme j'ai écris plus tôt (et toi aussi d'ailleurs). Qu'est'ce que l'argument en faveur de 3? Il y a des gens qui diraient a lou ette? Je n'ai jamais entendu ça si oui.
> 
> *Je pense que la plupart des gens seront d'accord pour dire qu'alouette a trois syllabes - par chez moi, à la campagne, on la prononce sur deux.*
> 
> Aussi, tu peux confirmer ce que j'ai dit à propos des e muets à la fin s'il te plaît. Si une consonne suit ça compte, sinon pas. Vrai?
> 
> *C'est aussi ce que je crois - peut-être nous trompons-nous?*
> 
> Mercy buckets.
> *Dorian!  *


Voilà ce que je crois, comme disait la grenouille.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Voilà ce que je crois, comme disait la grenouille.


 
Merci Egueule. I really hate to disagree about something like this not only with a native speaker, but one as knowledgeable as yourself, but are you sure that most people would say a lou ette? I am sure that I have always heard such words as two syllables. For example, "c'est chwette" "Je vais aux chyottes" (sorry!) oiseau = wazo. l'ouest = lwest. Just to take this last example, surely you're not saying it's only country folk who say lwest whilst the city dwellers say looest?


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Merci Egueule. I really hate to disagree about something like this not only with a native speaker, but one as knowledgeable as yourself, but are you sure that most people would say a lou ette? I am sure that I have always heard such words as two syllables. For example, "c'est chwette" "Je vais aux chyottes" (sorry!) oiseau = wazo. l'ouest = lwest. Just to take this last example, surely you're not saying it's only country folk who say lwest whilst the city dwellers say looest?


D'accord avec tous les exemples de peononciation que tu as donnés, mais alouette est un cas particulier, je pense, à cause de cette maudite chanson que nous apprenons tous lorsque nous sommes enfants, où le mot est prononcé sur quatre syllabes.  
p.s. on dit une brooette et pas une brwet (à la campagne on dit même parfois une "bérouette" !).


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> D'accord avec tous les exemples de peononciation que tu as donnés, mais alouette est un cas particulier, je pense, à cause de cette maudite chanson que nous apprenons tous lorsque nous sommes enfants, où le mot est prononcé sur quatre syllabes.
> p.s. on dit une brooette et pas une brwet (à la campagne on dit même parfois une "bérouette" !).


 
Ok Merci bien pour la clarification. Tu vas rire peut-être quand je te dis que mes parents (qui ne parlent pas plus d'un français scolaire) m'ont appris cette chanson quand j'étais jeune. C'est vachement connue ici aussi.

Ok, je l'accepte comme une sorte d'exception. C'est vraiment ça que je voulais savoir. Jeune j'ai fait tellement d'effort pour prononcer de tels mots comme une seule syllabe (viz lwazo lwest) ce qui est bien difficile pour un anglophone que je voulais savoir que c'était pas pour rien!!

Une dérnière question à ce sujet. Comment prononce-t-on grenouille. Je n'ai jamais réussi à prononcer ça bien même quand je fais un grand effort et les français me disent toujours que ça marche pas.


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ok Merci bien pour la clarification. Tu vas rire peut-être quand je te dis que mes parents (qui ne parlent pas plus d'un français scolaire) m'ont appris cette chanson quand j'étais jeune. C'est vachement connue ici aussi.
> 
> Ok, je l'accepte comme une sorte d'exception. C'est vraiment ça que je voulais savoir. Jeune j'ai fait tellement d'effort pour prononcer de tels mots comme une seule syllabe (viz lwazo lwest) ce qui est bien difficile pour un anglophone que je voulais savoir que c'était pas pour rien!!
> 
> Une dérnière question à ce sujet. Comment prononce-t-on grenouille. Je n'ai jamais réussi à prononcer ça bien même quand je fais un grand effort et les français me disent toujours que ça marche pas.


Etrangement, les anglophones semblent tous avoir du mal à prononcer ce mot. 
Va sur ce site et fais le prononcer par "Juliette".
http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html
(j'ai d'abord vérfié qu'"elle" le prononçait + ou - comme moi !  )


----------



## jniec

These texts I have been offering here for review will become the lyrics for three songs for a boy choir.  

Because traditionally "allouette" is pronouced with 4 syllables, I'm afraid it will be impossible for them to pronouce it any other way.  

This may be different from spoken French, but from the threads, it sounds like that sung French allows for flexibility.


----------



## Nywoe

jniec said:
			
		

> Because traditionally "allouette"   "alouette"  is pronouced with 4 syllables.


 
This makes sense, if one thinks of the song "Alouette, gentille alouette, alouette, je te plumerai....".

N.


----------



## le chat noir

Mes deux centimes : je pense que c'est à cause des deux voyelles "ou" et "é" qui se suivent qu'on sépare nettement les syllabes.

Un peu comme "muet" qui ne se prononce pas "mwé" ou "noué" qui ne se prononce pas "nwé" .


----------



## timpeac

le chat noir said:
			
		

> Mes deux centimes : je pense que c'est à cause des deux voyelles "ou" et "é" qui se suivent qu'on sépare nettement les syllabes.
> 
> Un peu comme "muet" qui ne se prononce pas "mwé" ou "noué" qui ne se prononce pas "nwé" .


 
Tu es sûr(e)? Je sais que je ne suis pas un locuteur natif mais je pensais que c'était tout à fait sur une syllabe qu'on prononçait ces mots-là. Qu'en disent les autres francophones?

Et même si c'était vrai pour ces deux mots, comment expliquerais-tu la prononciation de "chouette" "chwet" et "ouest" "west"?


----------



## LV4-26

Le Petit Robert dit [alwet]

Aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître, il me semble que je dirais spontanément :
_*une* alouette_ [alwet]

et, en revanche :
_*l'*alouette_ [a-lou-ett]
et _gentille alouette [a-lou-ett]_

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi. J'ai bien peur qu'il s'agisse uniquement d'une question d'acoustique, d'euphonie, voire de rythme.

Une dernière remarque. La langue parlée et la langue chantée sont deux choses différentes (j'ai cru comprendre qu'il devait y avoir de la musique sur ces mots). La plupart du temps, les compositeurs font un sort aux "e" muets.
Simplement, ils s'arrangent pour que ce "e" ne tombe pas sur un "appui" rythmique, autrement dit qu'il soit le moins accentué possible.
Mais ce n'est pas une règle absolue : il arrive que le "e" reste muet, même en musique.

Yes, jniec, you are right to think that, when sung, the word "alouette" is likely to have at least three syllables.


----------



## jniec

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Le Petit Robert dit [alwet]
> 
> Aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître, il me semble que je dirais spontanément :
> _*une* alouette_ [alwet]
> 
> et, en revanche :
> _*l'*alouette_ [a-lou-ett]
> et _gentille alouette [a-lou-ett]_
> 
> Ne me demandez pas pourquoi. J'ai bien peur qu'il s'agisse uniquement d'une question d'acoustique, d'euphonie, voire de rythme.
> 
> Une dernière remarque. La langue parlée et la langue chantée sont deux choses différentes (j'ai cru comprendre qu'il devait y avoir de la musique sur ces mots). La plupart du temps, les compositeurs font un sort aux "e" muets.
> Simplement, ils s'arrangent pour que ce "e" ne tombe pas sur un "appui" rythmique, autrement dit qu'il soit le moins accentué possible.
> Mais ce n'est pas une règle absolue : il arrive que le "e" reste muet, même en musique.
> 
> Yes, jniec, you are right to think that, when sung, the word "alouette" is likely to have at least three syllables.



When I learned the children's song, "alouette," the lyric was song over four notes [do, re, mi, mi] on the syllables [a - lu - et - te ].
I confess that in my current composition, I used four different notes, which will probably serve to reinforce the quad syllable prononciation.  
And the placement of the word "grenouille" in my composition falls on a similar  melodic phrase of four notes.  Perhaps causing a whole generation of  choristers to pronounce the word [gren - ou - i - ye].
(What have I done?)


----------



## Agnès E.

> (What have I done?)


Probably enabled us to have great fun, jniec, be thanked for that !


----------

